# An Old 10 Pointer via Crossbow



## Dewy

My hunting buddy Chuck and I acquired this piece property a few months back thanks to another friend of ours that works there p/t. It is a 25 acre parcel that is surrounded by apartment buildings, railroad track, 4 lane road, and commercial buildings. There are heavy thickets, good elevations changes, wide creek bottoms. Perfect urban deer habitat.

The place is littered with active scrapes and significant rubs. One scrape in particular is located on a trail leading from a thicket out to a small field and is probably 4-ft in diameter. We put a camera up on it and found out that is was a very active community scrape with 3 different large bucks checking it at least once a day. One particular old 10 pointer that we had named Big Balz had actually checked it at least 3 times within the past week around 5:00 in the evening.








So Saturday afternoon I ducked out of the house around 2 and was at the property, in my make shift ground blind and my Ghillie suit by 3:00. The wind was supposed to be in my face but was in fact swirling blowing from all directions it seemed. A couple of does had come by feeding but nothing else. I texted my buddy and told him it may be a futile effort because of the wind and he texted me back “Stand fast, sit tight, Big Balz is gonna check that scrape tonight” I laughed it off and carried on with my sit. 

Then at 5:32 I look up from texting another friend and see this massive deer walking out of the thicket in front of me just to my left. Its Big Balz and he is coming to check his scrape, right on time! I had only one shooting lane cleared since this was an impromptu sit and he was closing in fast. I picked up my Excalibur and put the scope on the clearing 21 yards away.








^^^Two feet before the shooting lane!^^^
As soon as he reached it I let out a “MEEP”. He stopped, looked at me and I aimed and fired. I then watched the Lumenock lit arrow disappear 3 inches above his shoulder, perfect! I knew the hit was good and that he was done. I couldn’t believe it and was jumping around in my Ghillie suit like a mad man. I immediately called my friend Chuck and told him what had just happened. I can’t even remember what I said but I remember him telling me to go find his azz. 

So I went to the spot and there was immediate blood and lots of it. I waited a few minutes, then followed the blood some more and figured with this amount of blood he was down and done. The trail led me about 60 yards away across a small field and into a creek bottom where I found him piled up. I couldn’t believe it. He was a big old mature deer. We are figuring him at 5 years old and around 200lbs.


----------



## surfchunker

awesome deer and story ... Congrats


----------



## chriscustom

Awesome. I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## map120277

Damn nice buck! :beer:


----------



## map120277

:beer:


----------



## landlocked

Nice11


----------



## 10NKO

That's a nice buck. Congrats!


----------



## Dewy

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## N topsail fisher

Congratulations! Nice Buck


----------



## RuddeDogg

Beautiful deer and great report. Congrats.


----------



## Cutbait Bob

Nice buck!! Great story... thanks for posting.


----------

